# Salary package for living in abu dhabi



## Alberto87

Good morning

An engineering firm sent me an offer to join them in their office in Abu Dhabi.
They offered me this salary package.

8.400 AED Basic Salary per month
5.600 AED other Allowances (house, transportation....) per month
Total 14.000 AED per month

Can you explain me if this salary package is enough to live in Abu Dhabi?
I will search a studio or apartment with one room and I will not sharing an apartment with someone else.

Thank you very much for your opinion.


----------



## AlexDhabi

You don't say where you are from, but if coming from a western country like me you would find it a struggle. My rent is currently 10,000 AED per month and is going up soon (and it's only a one-bedroomed flat). You cannot legally do flat and apartment shares.


----------



## Alberto87

I am from Italy...ok so, it is impossible to share an apartment?
How much can I ask for the other allowances in the contract?
I join the firm as Architect, also write on the offer.
I thought to ask a total salary expectation of 25.000 AED? what do you think about this proposal?


----------



## cheme

Hi! While I don't work in the UAE yet, I visit often and that's not a lot of money for someone in Engineering from a Western country. You don't mention what the job title is and how much experience you have, it depends on that too.


----------



## Alberto87

I am an Architect and in the offer they would assume me as Architect. 
I have 4 years of experience in total, two of these after my master degree in Architecture.
How much money (basic salary + allowances) do you recommend me?
I search some apartment with one bedroom but they costs all between 10.000 to 12.000 AED.

Thanks.


----------



## Phillip988

Alberto87 said:


> I am an Architect and in the offer they would assume me as Architect.
> I have 4 years of experience in total, two of these after my master degree in Architecture.
> How much money (basic salary + allowances) do you recommend me?
> I search some apartment with one bedroom but they costs all between 10.000 to 12.000 AED.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Alberto87,

I guess you have got a lot of info about the cost living in Abu Zhabi. I also got a position as lecturer, the salary is about 15000 per month, and the other allowance is as follows:

Accommodation is provided,
flight back and forth;
travel from or to work.

Is this good or not! I really need someone to help give some info

Many thanks

Phil


----------



## kevinthegulf

It is very difficult for forum members to advise on actual salaries, unless their's happen to coincide with your job. They can tell you if it will be comfortable etc on a certain package.
However as a general rule, I wouldn't work away for less than i can get at home.
With regard to costs Abu Dhabi is quite an expensive place to live, nothing is free
Accommodation: I would think that you would count yourself fortunate to find a studio/one bed for 80K a year, however I really don't know much about that segment

Travel: again you will be very fortunate to find you live & work on the same bus route, or are within walking distance thus getting to/from work will involve cars or taxis, thus probably about 2K for car hire and petrol, plus parking??, short taxi journey 10AED each way thats 400+ a month

Internet & Sat TV/Cable 300+ a month
Victualling can be fairly reasonable, you should be about equal to Europe as long as you compromise on certain things
You will be provided medical insurance (anything from basic to really good packages)

One of the issues for accommodation is that generally you pay one year up front

Plus you should get at least one annual flight home
hope that helps
kev


----------



## TallyHo

His accommodation is provided by the employer.

Who knows where it is. That is the trick. Reem Island or way off island?



kevinthegulf said:


> It is very difficult for forum members to advise on actual salaries, unless their's happen to coincide with your job. They can tell you if it will be comfortable etc on a certain package.
> However as a general rule, I wouldn't work away for less than i can get at home.
> With regard to costs Abu Dhabi is quite an expensive place to live, nothing is free
> Accommodation: I would think that you would count yourself fortunate to find a studio/one bed for 80K a year, however I really don't know much about that segment
> 
> Travel: again you will be very fortunate to find you live & work on the same bus route, or are within walking distance thus getting to/from work will involve cars or taxis, thus probably about 2K for car hire and petrol, plus parking??, short taxi journey 10AED each way thats 400+ a month
> 
> Internet & Sat TV/Cable 300+ a month
> Victualling can be fairly reasonable, you should be about equal to Europe as long as you compromise on certain things
> You will be provided medical insurance (anything from basic to really good packages)
> 
> One of the issues for accommodation is that generally you pay one year up front
> 
> Plus you should get at least one annual flight home
> hope that helps
> kev


----------



## Phillip988

Phillip988 said:


> Hi Alberto87,
> 
> I guess you have got a lot of info about the cost living in Abu Zhabi. I also got a position as lecturer, the salary is about 15000 per month, and the other allowance is as follows:
> 
> Accommodation is provided,
> flight back and forth;
> travel from or to work.
> 
> Is this good or not! I really need someone to help give some info
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Phil


Hi Kevin,

Thank you so much for your info!

My allowance package says 
accommodation is provided,
flight back and forth to origin
travel from and to work,

based on these, about 15000AED per month is good or not or enough for one person to live there. After paying all the cost of food, internet, transportation and so on, I just lead a common daily living there, so roughly speaking, how much can I leave in the pocket every month? OR HOW MUCH can I leave in my pocket? please help calculate it for me, many thanks!

Phil


----------



## Racing_Goats

Phillip988 said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Thank you so much for your info!
> 
> My allowance package says
> accommodation is provided,
> flight back and forth to origin
> travel from and to work,
> 
> based on these, about 15000AED per month is good or not or enough for one person to live there. After paying all the cost of food, internet, transportation and so on, I just lead a common daily living there, so roughly speaking, how much can I leave in the pocket every month? OR HOW MUCH can I leave in my pocket? please help calculate it for me, many thanks!
> 
> Phil


As your accommodation is provided I think that salary is pretty good for a single person - Rent and paying so much in advance for housing plus initial costs for agent commission, deposits and furniture etc are the biggest costs for any new arrival. Transport to and from work can save a bit of money.

What you will spend or save obviously depends and varies a lot between people - I comfortably live on aed 80-100/day or less over the course of a month for petrol, mobile phone, food, cigarettes and an odd beer or takeaway coffee.. i have a company car so hotel accommodation and a return flight home each month are my main outgoings here, most of my salary is sent home to my wife and kids.


----------



## Racing_Goats

Alberto87 said:


> Good morning
> 
> An engineering firm sent me an offer to join them in their office in Abu Dhabi.
> They offered me this salary package.
> 
> 8.400 AED Basic Salary per month
> 5.600 AED other Allowances (house, transportation....) per month
> Total 14.000 AED per month
> 
> Can you explain me if this salary package is enough to live in Abu Dhabi?
> I will search a studio or apartment with one room and I will not sharing an apartment with someone else.
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinion.


I think AED 14k a month will be difficult for someone coming here with 'Western' expectations - 25k salary would be very comfortable and allow for some savings etc, 16-18k probably minimum realistically for a single person wishing to live alone in a good quality studio and have a comfortable, social and active life - but ask the company if they can pay annual housing (rent cheques) in advance and deduct from your salary each month.


----------



## Phillip988

Hi Kevin,
thanks again!

Could you tell me an approximate amount of money for :
----Basic 2nd hand furniture---one bed, one table, a few chairs;
----Monthly feed for high speed internet
----monthly fee for telephone number,

It is because I also have a family living in Canada...so I also have to mail a certain amount of money to them, so I have to count almost everything in detail and make a possible budget for the whole family's survival. If it is just for myself alone, that salary will be okay....but as you understand one man with a family has a lot of responsibility.....no choice, my friend!

And where do you come from? Based on your experience, what is the most difficult thing for a newbie to have to face to during living in Abu Zhabi???
I also a little worry about whether I can find some funny thing to do in order to pass the time after daily work, eg., at the weekend or at night... as you know, living in a totally new cultural environment, the feeling is different.

thanks very much


----------



## AlexDhabi

Phillip988 said:


> My allowance package says
> accommodation is provided,
> flight back and forth to origin
> travel from and to work,
> 
> based on these, about 15000AED per month is good or not or enough for one person to live there. After paying all the cost of food, internet, transportation and so on, I just lead a common daily living there, so roughly speaking, how much can I leave in the pocket every month? OR HOW MUCH can I leave in my pocket? please help calculate it for me, many thanks!
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,
I am from the UK and have friends from the UK/US/AUS/SA working here earning in the 12-15,000 AED bracket and accomodation provided on top; they manage, but are not saving a lot.
It depends a lot on your lifestyle if 15,000 AED is enough and bear in mind I have been accused before on this forum of having expensive tastes. Just to put it into perspective I am single and get my accommodation provided. I used to earn 15,000 AED basic 15 years ago (totally different job to you and I already had 15 years' experience at that time). Back in 2000 I could easily save 10,000 AED per month. Now I would say at least 12,000 AED is my monthly spend so that would mean close to zero savings if my salary and allowances had not gone up (a lot). 
Alex


----------



## Phillip988

AlexDhabi said:


> Hi Phil,
> I am from the UK and have friends from the UK/US/AUS/SA working here earning in the 12-15,000 AED bracket and accomodation provided on top; they manage, but are not saving a lot.
> It depends a lot on your lifestyle if 15,000 AED is enough and bear in mind I have been accused before on this forum of having expensive tastes. Just to put it into perspective I am single and get my accommodation provided. I used to earn 15,000 AED basic 15 years ago (totally different job to you and I already had 15 years' experience at that time). Back in 2000 I could easily save 10,000 AED per month. Now I would say at least 12,000 AED is my monthly spend so that would mean close to zero savings if my salary and allowances had not gone up (a lot).
> Alex


Thanks so much, Alex!
----Could you tell how you could spend about 12000 AED as this will let me relate yours to my life style then it is easier for me to figure out what kind of life quality I am able to have when I have 15000AED per month in Abu Zhabi? 

-----As if one can have 10000aed left in the pocket per month(after pay all the bills) it is not so bad (it is like 10000AED = $3100 us dollars, but sure this money is not much based on the expectation for one from the West).

I am waiting for your good advice!

Thanks again sincerely!

Phil


----------



## Phillip988

Phillip988 said:


> Thanks so much, Alex!
> ----Could you tell how you could spend about 12000 AED as this will let me relate yours to my life style then it is easier for me to figure out what kind of life quality I am able to have when I have 15000AED per month in Abu Zhabi?
> 
> -----As if one can have 10000aed left in the pocket per month(after pay all the bills) it is not so bad (it is like 10000AED = $3100 us dollars, but sure this money is not much based on the expectation for one from the West).
> 
> I am waiting for your good advice!
> 
> Thanks again sincerely!
> 
> Phil


Hi Alex,

So it means it is better to get 22000AED--25000AED / month, after spending 12000, maybe there is about 10000 AED left for one month?


----------



## Racing_Goats

As others have said there are a lot of factors involved, for an example assume your employer will provide accommodation suitable for your family of 3, and family medical cover, then a sample monthly spend could be:

Bills (utility, AC plus wifi tv): 1000
School fees: 2000-4000
Food for 2 Adults +1: 3000
Car hire or finance: 1500-2000

School fees will usually be paid each 3 month term in advance, cost estimate here is for low - middle of the range school; buying a car may need a deposit, insurance, etc paid upfront.

Other spending? Fuel or taxis/buses, school bus (1000 per term?), mobile phone credit (100 per month per phone with data), leisure/kids activities? Babysitter? Initial costs for furniture/appliances (estimate 5000 to get second hand, basic/minimum furniture and appliances for a small place - look at dubizzle website), school uniform, ++

It makes more sense to budget over the course of a year in UAE as a number of expenses have to be paid in advance and you need to consider cash flow over time rather than just monthly in and out.


----------



## Phillip988

Racing_Goats said:


> As others have said there are a lot of factors involved, for an example assume your employer will provide accommodation suitable for your family of 3, and family medical cover, then a sample monthly spend could be:
> 
> Bills (utility, AC plus wifi tv): 1000
> School fees: 2000-4000
> Food for 2 Adults +1: 3000
> Car hire or finance: 1500-2000
> 
> School fees will usually be paid each 3 month term in advance, cost estimate here is for low - middle of the range school; buying a car may need a deposit, insurance, etc paid upfront.
> 
> Other spending? Fuel or taxis/buses, school bus (1000 per term?), mobile phone credit (100 per month per phone with data), leisure/kids activities? Babysitter? Initial costs for furniture/appliances (estimate 5000 to get second hand, basic/minimum furniture and appliances for a small place - look at dubizzle website), school uniform, ++
> 
> It makes more sense to budget over the course of a year in UAE as a number of expenses have to be paid in advance and you need to consider cash flow over time rather than just monthly in and out.


Hi dear friend,

It is really a terrible figure if all the costs are put together: 12000(utility...tv)+4000(school fee)+ 35000(food)+ 170000(car hiring) +2000(trans)+..=223000/year for 3 people's family? Are you sure, my dear friend? I get scared of the high expenses there actually...

Any error or bias above, please!

Thanks again!
Phil


----------



## Stevesolar

Phillip988 said:


> Hi dear friend,
> 
> It is really a terrible figure if all the costs are put together: 12000(utility...tv)+4000(school fee)+ 35000(food)+ 170000(car hiring) +2000(trans)+..=223000/year for 3 people's family? Are you sure, my dear friend? I get scared of the high expenses there actually...
> 
> Any error or bias above, please!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Phil


Hi,
Those figures are correct.
We are a family of three.
Our tv/internet/phone is 1200 per month (high speed internet plus comprehensive tv)
Water/electricity 3000 per month (average)
Mobile phones X 2 - 1000 per month
School fees inc lunch - 7000 per month
Car loans (2 cars) - 6000 per month
Groceries - 5000 per month
Petrol - 1500 per month
Villa rent - 20000 per month
Total of above - 44700 per month
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats

Phillip988 said:


> Hi dear friend,
> 
> It is really a terrible figure if all the costs are put together: 12000(utility...tv)+4000(school fee)+ 35000(food)+ 170000(car hiring) +2000(trans)+..=223000/year for 3 people's family? Are you sure, my dear friend? I get scared of the high expenses there actually...
> 
> Any error or bias above, please!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Phil


I'm not sure where 170000 for car hiring is coming from? From my estimates you could manage on base 8-10k per month if your accommodation was provided.


----------



## imac

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Those figures are correct...


this is at the high end, i will attempt (as i understand it to be) to try and put down the low end...

again, i personally am also on the high end, but this is what i have observed, should one want to limit expenses... you will not starve and still be comfortable with this... but you wont have much fun...



> Our tv/internet/phone is 1200 per month (high speed internet plus comprehensive tv)


can be as low as 299 for a 10mb internet, basic landline and basic tv (which are arabic channels btw)...



> Water/electricity 3000 per month (average)


can be as low as 100 per month for a 1 bed with sparing use of ac and lights, considering one shower of about 10 minutes each morning...



> Mobile phones X 2 - 1000 per month


pretty much depends on package, but can be as low as 20 per month if you just use internet to make long distance calls and use the mobile phone for incoming only, which are free... otherwise a basic all inclusive plan from du that gives you 300 "anywhere" outgoing minutes with 1gb of mobile data is 150 per month...



> School fees inc lunch - 7000 per month


the cheaper schools work out to about 1100 per month...



> Car loans (2 cars) - 6000 per month


leasing a smaller car will work out to about 1400 per month, and its the first three months due on signing, so initial cost would be about 4500...



> Groceries - 5000 per month


again depending on where you shop and buy groceries from, this can be as low as 400 per person...



> Petrol - 1500 per month


depending on use, can be as low as 300 per month...



> Villa rent - 20000 per month


you can still get studio's & one beds in musaffah or even in the city for less than 40k a year - so ~ 3000 per month...

total about 7000 per month all in...


----------



## Phillip988

imac said:


> this is at the high end, i will attempt (as i understand it to be) to try and put down the low end...
> 
> again, i personally am also on the high end, but this is what i have observed, should one want to limit expenses... you will not starve and still be comfortable with this... but you wont have much fun...
> 
> 
> 
> can be as low as 299 for a 10mb internet, basic landline and basic tv (which are arabic channels btw)...
> 
> 
> 
> can be as low as 100 per month for a 1 bed with sparing use of ac and lights, considering one shower of about 10 minutes each morning...
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much depends on package, but can be as low as 20 per month if you just use internet to make long distance calls and use the mobile phone for incoming only, which are free... otherwise a basic all inclusive plan from du that gives you 300 "anywhere" outgoing minutes with 1gb of mobile data is 150 per month...
> 
> 
> 
> the cheaper schools work out to about 1100 per month...
> 
> 
> 
> leasing a smaller car will work out to about 1400 per month, and its the first three months due on signing, so initial cost would be about 4500...
> 
> 
> 
> again depending on where you shop and buy groceries from, this can be as low as 400 per person...
> 
> 
> 
> depending on use, can be as low as 300 per month...
> 
> 
> 
> you can still get studio's & one beds in musaffah or even in the city for less than 40k a year - so ~ 3000 per month...
> 
> total about 7000 per month all in...


Thank you so much for this quite detailed discussion! May I just to give an estimate about the average monthly cost if there is a prerequisite or assumption that just a common or not luxurious standard of life as a common blue collar worker, or it is very difficult to define the cost???

average monthly cost for one single== 500 (internet)+ 500(water and elec)+ 600(grocery)+1400(leasing a small car)+300 (60 min driving per day) ====3300AED / Mon if accommodation provided.

Is this correct, all my friends? Or between 3300 to 7000 per month ?

Please give a good advice again!

Thanks much!


----------



## Phillip988

Phillip988 said:


> Thank you so much for this quite detailed discussion! May I just to give an estimate about the average monthly cost if there is a prerequisite or assumption that just a common or not luxurious standard of life as a common blue collar worker, or it is very difficult to define the cost???
> 
> average monthly cost for one single== 500 (internet)+ 500(water and elec)+ 600(grocery)+1400(leasing a small car)+300 (60 min driving per day) ====3300AED / Mon if accommodation provided.
> 
> Is this correct, all my friends? Or between 3300 to 7000 per month ?
> 
> Please give a good advice again!
> 
> Thanks much!


Hi Imac,

How are you? How about my estimate in last reply post for just one adult? For a 3 people' family (one kid) is a different story as the school fee is very high and so on. For a family with one kid will be 10000 AED more for a month, I guess, right?

I am waiting for your good advice!

Thanks

Phil


----------



## rsinner

Phillip988 said:


> Thank you so much for this quite detailed discussion! May I just to give an estimate about the average monthly cost if there is a prerequisite or assumption that just a common or not luxurious standard of life as a common blue collar worker, or it is very difficult to define the cost???
> 
> average monthly cost for one single== 500 (internet)+ 500(water and elec)+ 600(grocery)+1400(leasing a small car)+300 (60 min driving per day) ====3300AED / Mon if accommodation provided.
> 
> Is this correct, all my friends? Or between 3300 to 7000 per month ?
> 
> Please give a good advice again!
> 
> Thanks much!


Car could be higher if you are leasing - probably 400 AED more. 
Grocert and food - that part will hit you. If you are eating in every day and cooking, 600- 1000 could work (obviously depends on what you buy etc). But then as soon as you start including eating out, and entertainment (drinks, activities) then it starts becoming more and more expensive. This is in some ways "discretionary" so under your control, but more often than not it is not easy to control these expenses. 

What about flights home? Won't you travel back? What about that new phone or laptop you may need to buy? What about the birthday gifts you may buy for someone? What about the expenses on dating (if you are single) or buying things for your wife/ partner? May be a gym membership?

So yes, if you will keep saying no to everything, but till when? 
Also, if you are not provided acco and rent on your own, then in Abu DHabi there are no rent controls and you are at your landlord's mercy (or you leave the accomodation)


----------



## kevinthegulf

As racing goats says, actual living costs you should manage on 3-5K a month. And you could have a couple of light ales in that. 
When i am here by myself I am pretty frugal, going to the shops is straight in & out. So generally don't waste money, although I don't track things I would think its about that level so you should manage ok with 15K pocket money.

I think one of the ways people overspend here is thinking"its only a hundred Dirhams" hang on thats 17.5 GBP or 24 Euro's, you wouldn't think thats nothing at home.
good luck


----------



## AlexDhabi

I keep a fairly close track of my expenses, just to keep a realistic view, not to identify areas where I can cut costs. My employer pays my rent, utilities, mobile handset and mobile data. I paid cash for my car and haven't factored that in. 
Below are my monthly expenses (I have divided the large annual costs by 12). I am a single British female. 

Grocery and household (usually Waitrose) 2,400
Personal care (make-up, toiletries, perfumes, etc)	150
Petrol 200
Hairdresser	800
Clothes and shoes 1,500
Etisalat Internet/TV/landline	550
Etisalat Mobile	100
Weekday lunch and coffees (usually Costa)	1,200
Coffee (Nespresso)	200
Sports	340
Entertainment (eating out, concert tickets, etc)	2,000
Laundry/dry cleaning	120
Car insurance 333
Flights/holidays	2,500

TOTAL EXPENSES	12,393


----------

